# QLD : Palmy Wahoo + video



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well ... I have finally got one !!  
A super quick post ( busy mothers day stuff)
151 long , haven't got a weight yet.
Cheers Darren.
Here's the link slipped out the f word right at the end ... ooops!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hell yeah great fish bud!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow thats huge !


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

rodpac said:


> Top stuff Darren! Good size too! Wahoooo!
> 
> Its 10min to 12 by the way


 :lol:

Congrats Darren. Everyone's dream! yeeeehaaaa! 

30 minutes to an hour?


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Daydreaming,,,,awesome dazza!


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice one Darren.


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

awesome fish dazza, that one will be hard to top!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one Dazza!! Dream fish for many!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

Nice catch mate , heard you have been putting the work in

Cheers


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great fish mate


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Very well deserved Dazzling Dazza, congrats m8. U didn't give up and kept at it and it happened big time. Will b the 1st of many 4 sure. The holy grail IMHO. Couldn't have happened 2 a nicer bloke as well. Absolute legend... wait 4 it ... dary.
I reckon each hoo requires around 100km of paddling out wide, which is hard yakka and u have done that and i dare say it was def your turn. Really happy 4 u, just wish i was there in person, but i will look 4ward 2 the vid. Is there a better mothers day gift 4 the missus? I think not. Hoo will be next? I know someone hoo is going 2moro.....


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Darren, you certainly deserve it and that is a beauty. Must have gone like a freight train, look forward to the vid and full report.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Mate that's the most deserved Hoo at Palmy,take a bow Sir Dazza


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

carnster said:


> Hoo will be next? I know someone hoo is going 2moro.....


Why don't you just sleep in Chris, and give someone else a chance.  I mean, what are your students gunna do when you fall asleep at 11.00 am? 

They may report you to the principal :lol:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

kayakone said:


> carnster said:
> 
> 
> > Hoo will be next? I know someone hoo is going 2moro.....
> ...


Nah Trev not me m8, the pre work fish is now impossible with the sunrise so L8. I wouldn't even get to the reef be4 i would have to turn around and go back in. Even the afternoon fish is out now with the early sundown.
I would be lucky to go fishing once or twice a week lately and the missus says that's too much. :shock: 
Palmy has been very quiet, but as a result there are only a few boats around, which i love.
Plus i am still staying donut free, 4 a long time and still able to catch just enough to provide fresh spotty, spanish, doggies... for my family and relatives. Some vids are coming soon.
I really enjoy the big paddles this time of year, because even though the hits are sparse the rewards are big and the profisha eats up the miles compared to my plastic.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome Dazza, absolute stonker. Seems it wasn't that long ago that we were standing in the pre dawn light talking and you were telling me of all your fishless trips. But since then it has been a steady procession of excellent fish.


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the comment guys !!.Paddled out early , easy launch ,rigged up and did a couple of laps at the back of palmy. There was not any surface action unlike the day before .
I decided to head wide ,gravel area and give that a crack , after pulling the rigs around for not even a touch I decided to try flat lining a couple of baits .
Gave that a good go ,but still couldn't get a touch ,so I decided to put the trolling rigs back on and give that another crack .The water was so clear I didn't rate my chances at all .
But then it comes , the strike  at first I thought it was a Spanish ,with the initial hit nothing spectacular , but after a couple of winds and that first run I thought this could be it  
Excitement soon turned to concern , do I have enough line!!!!am I going to get spooled .I kept tightening the drag as much as I dare and kept as much pressure on as I could , hoping to wear it down . Once it went deep I now rated my chances , just had to lift and wind . I finally got sight of it a long way down and it was the right shape and big.
It took just over 14 min to sink the gaff  my first hoo!!
Got a video together just uploading still .
Cheers Darren.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

dazza11 said:


> Thanks for all the comment guys !!.Paddled out early , easy launch ,rigged up and did a couple of laps at the back of palmy. There was not any surface action unlike the day before .
> I decided to head wide ,gravel area and give that a crack , after pulling the rigs around for not even a touch I decided to try flat lining a couple of baits .
> Gave that a good go ,but still couldn't get a touch ,so I decided to put the trolling rigs back on and give that another crack .The water was so clear I didn't rate my chances at all .
> But then it comes , the strike  at first I thought it was a Spanish ,with the initial hit nothing spectacular , but after a couple of winds and that first run I thought this could be it
> ...


It is funny the initial hit is normally quite misleading tap tap and then it all happens.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Let that be a lesson!
They're just wandering around the living room. No special feat at all.

Nice one.


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow!! Some Fish!! Nice eating too...will wash down your LT nicely I'm sure
Good fishing Karma was headed your way after you kindly donated some pillies to me on Saturday!
Congrats ....cant wait to see the vid


----------



## mattattaylorsbeach (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice indeed


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Dazza.

A well deserved fish. Glad to see you got one


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done, what a cracker!!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Top vid Daz, and u did say a bad word u naughty boy :lol: 
Was that a sigh of relief or jubilation?
I feel that there may have been a bit of phew finally did it, there.
That line was certainly screaming at one stage.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

For such a big fish you made it look so easy, congratulations.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to see a very nice fish


----------

